# Adorable Goats!



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)

Please state the goats name, breed, and a picture of the goat.


----------



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)

Aspen, Nigerian Dwarf






Cedar, Nigerian Dwarf


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Aspen's a cutie, how old is he? Interesting markings!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Wild Rose (aka Rosie) almost 7 month old 98% boer doe.









One Hot Sugar Baby (aka Sugar) almost 2yr old 98% boer doe.









Nibbles 4 yr old fullblood boer wether.









Chance almost 3 yr old percentage boer wether.









Perfect Storm (aka Stormy) almost 7 month old 98% boer doe.









Her registered name is Piper but we call her Princess Leia. Lol She's a 1yr old fullblood boer doe.









I don't have any new pictures of Rosie and Stormy's mom but this is her raising twins from last year. One of which was Sugar. Her name is One Hot Kitty Kat (aka Kitty) and she's a almost 4yr old 97% boer doe.









Last is Stormy and Rosie's brother who doesn't live with us anymore but I still consider him one of my babies. This is a picture of him at his new home. Romeo's War Machine (aka Romeo) almost 7 month old 98% boer buck.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Uhh I messed up. Lol Leia is the red doe at the feeder and Stormy is the doeling who's head is in my lap. Sorry about that. Lol


----------



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)

Aspen is one same as Cedar. They're twin doelings


----------



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks! I think Aspen is very pretty and I love her markings!


----------



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)

The goat of your I think is the cutest is Stormy.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Hickory, Nigerian Dwarf. Pecan and Pinky are behind him, they are Nigerians also.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love all the goatie pics, adorable.


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

*Gracie Mae (Nigerian)*

Our little doe


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

*Two more Nigerians*

Peeps and Paisley


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

*Paisley the flyer*

We really call her flyer because she likes to jump up on or over everything including our 4ft fences


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

*This was Kezi*

We sold her in October to our vet, she has a great home but we regret and miss her terribly......


----------



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## goatboy20 (Nov 18, 2015)

Well the male is our wether and he's part Nigerian pygmy. The 2 black ones are pygmy and the smaller one is the daughter of the buck and bigger black doe. The 2 new babies are Nigerian with blue eyes.


----------



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)

So cute!


----------



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)

H






Happy New Years!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice pictures! You should all consider nominating your goats for Pet of the Day! See http://PetoftheDay.com/submit okay?


----------



## scubacoz22 (Nov 27, 2013)

The sate my newest kids.


----------



## scubacoz22 (Nov 27, 2013)

Oops these are my newest kids!


----------



## scubacoz22 (Nov 27, 2013)

[ATTACH]101838.vB[/ATTACH]

This is my nursery. I need to get more igloos!


----------



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)

I nominated Aspen! Thanks!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Do you think a headless goat can be pet of the day??


----------



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)

Yeah! Lol


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Crazy4Goats said:


> I nominated Aspen! Thanks!


Got it, and I emailed you, so look for that, okay?


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

deerbunnyfarm said:


> Do you think a headless goat can be pet of the day??


Only if you have another that shows its face! Fun shot!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Here's her sweet face!!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Tinkerbell- 75% 9 month old boer doeling
























When she was little


----------



## GoatKid1 (Dec 28, 2015)

Sorry, I don't have many photos on my computer, many on my phone and camera though. Luckily, any photo of them qualifies for this thread considering how adorable they are.

Here are the only three I could find of my two Nigerian Dwarf Goats, Dawn an Sunshine. The last one is the best...


----------



## GoatKid1 (Dec 28, 2015)

Chopsgoats said:


> Our little doe


She is adorable, how old is she?


----------



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)

Your goat is adorable GoatKid1!


----------



## GoatKid1 (Dec 28, 2015)

Crazy4Goats said:


> Your goat is adorable GoatKid1!


Thanks! Apsen is so cute, I have never seen a Nigerian Dwarf Goat with color like that. She looks full of personality 

All my goats are all fluffy for the winter, those photos were taken two days ago, right before the snow.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Daisy with her cardboard, lol. Lamancha mix. My Cookie perched on a salt block to reach the tastiest hay, she's a ND.


----------



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)

Aww, so cute!


----------



## scubacoz22 (Nov 27, 2013)

For January


----------



## martyna1114 (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## martyna1114 (Jan 31, 2016)

Nellie is a 2 day old alpine/Saanan/Nubian


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

January for me


----------



## Clarebear12345 (Dec 2, 2015)

This is Elsa a 2 year old 3/4 Boer 1/4 dairy goat.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Annika, our Nigerian herd queen, getting her first taste of root beer at the fair.

Then there's Ditza and her daughter Aviva, aka Trouble and MORE trouble!

Last is another shot of Aviva waiting for her ride. She LOVES wheelbarrows and sleds!


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Love that last pic Groovy


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Pup, January 2014 and March 2015


----------



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)

groovyoldlady said:


> Annika, our Nigerian herd queen, getting her first taste of root beer at the fair.
> 
> Then there's Ditza and her daughter Aviva, aka Trouble and MORE trouble!
> 
> Last is another shot of Aviva waiting for her ride. She LOVES wheelbarrows and sleds!


Annika is soooooooooooooooooo cute!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Clarebear12345 said:


> View attachment 103216
> This is Elsa a 2 year old 3/4 Boer 1/4 dairy goat.


Aww, what a pretty girl! You should soooo nominate her for Pet of the Day! See http://PetoftheDay.com/submit okay?


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

groovyoldlady said:


> Annika, our Nigerian herd queen, getting her first taste of root beer at the fair.
> 
> Then there's Ditza and her daughter Aviva, aka Trouble and MORE trouble!
> 
> Last is another shot of Aviva waiting for her ride. She LOVES wheelbarrows and sleds!


Aww, her expression is pretty irresistible! I'd give her a ride, no question. What a cutie pie! You should nominate her for Pet of the Day, too! See http://PetoftheDay.com/submit okay?


----------



## Clarebear12345 (Dec 2, 2015)

Thanks I will try to submit her.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Songbreeze (left) and Dwopple (right) with their mother Pinky. Song is a doe and Dwop is a buck. They're Nigerian Dwarves.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Songbreeze (left) and Dwopple (right) with their mother Pinky. Song is a doe and Dwop is a buck. They're Nigerian Dwarves.


Oh my word! Cuteness overload!


----------



## goatboy20 (Nov 18, 2015)

My Nigerian Dwarves love to pull and lick my leg hairs


----------



## martyna1114 (Jan 31, 2016)

Our three little ADGA alpine kids, from left to right- sunspot(two tone Chamoisee doeling) Stella (Chamoisee doeling) and moonstone (Sundgau buckling, our new herd sire)


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Here are some of my recent San Clemente kids.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

goatboy20 said:


> View attachment 108101
> 
> 
> My Nigerian Dwarves love to pull and lick my leg hairs


My husband has to be careful with our goats as they love to sneak and pull the hair on his neck. They loooove him, lol.


----------

